# Puma Ignite PWR Adapt Cage Golf Shoe



## Diamond (Aug 16, 2021)

I had previously owned the Puma Ignite Golf Shoe for 18 months non stop and they had taken a pounding.  Having looked around i thought the latest Puma Ignite looked pretty good and came with a 1 year waterproof guarantee. The shoes cost me £99.99 and they have an an ankle support which seemed a bit odd when skipping them on but they were comfortable and to be fair they were very comfortable throughout my golf rounds.
The problem with these shoes is that they are not waterproof in fact I would go as far to say that they actually allow water in and the fabric stays wet for quite some time.  Due to the fact that days after playing golf they are still wet they also start to smell and they were quickly placed in a box in the garage.  I managed to get a credit note back from Clubhouse Golf but if you are looking for a shoe that is waterproof do not go anywhere near these shoes.


----------



## Miller (Aug 16, 2021)

I also bought Puma Ignites (NXT Crafted) a couple of weeks ago.  I didn't really read fully and made the mistake of buying my normal shoe size.  Puma say they fit slightly long, so buy a size down - they ended up being a lot too long for me, so had to send them back.


----------



## RichA (Aug 16, 2021)

I bought a pair of Puma NXT shoes last year.
I quickly wore holes in the heel linings. I had just returned a pair of leaky, waterproof shoes to the same shop that I bought them from and was embarrassed to return another pair, so I contacted Puma. They gave me £100 credit, with which I bought a pair of RS-G shoes. I kept the NXT shoes and repaired the hole.
Both pairs of Pumas are really comfortable. Both claim to be waterproof, but leak like sieves.
I now also have a pair of Adidas waterproof shoes that are even more comfortable and equally leaky. 

From what I've read on here and from my own experience, I've concluded that comfortable, waterproof golf shoes don't exist. 
I now have 3 pairs that I rotate, a fan heater in the garage to dry them out and wads of tissue paper to stuff them with when dry, which prevents them from smelling.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 17, 2021)

RichA said:



			I bought a pair of Puma NXT shoes last year.
I quickly wore holes in the heel linings. I had just returned a pair of leaky, waterproof shoes to the same shop that I bought them from and was embarrassed to return another pair, so I contacted Puma. They gave me £100 credit, with which I bought a pair of RS-G shoes. I kept the NXT shoes and repaired the hole.
Both pairs of Pumas are really comfortable. Both claim to be waterproof, but leak like sieves.
I now also have a pair of Adidas waterproof shoes that are even more comfortable and equally leaky. 

From what I've read on here and from my own experience, I've concluded that comfortable, waterproof golf shoes don't exist. 
I now have 3 pairs that I rotate, a fan heater in the garage to dry them out and wads of tissue paper to stuff them with when dry, which prevents them from smelling.
		
Click to expand...

The Adidas ZG21 Golf Shoe are like toast so far and I have played 2 rounds in torrential rain.


----------

